# Regular kayak trip around botany bay & Port Hacking



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

H All,

Just want to gather a group of mates who are intereted in kayak fishing around botany bay to port hacking river. PM me if this is what you are interested.

Cheers


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Always keep an eye out for planned trips anywhere from Harbour to Port Hacking. Unfortunately getting out is tricky at the moment with study and work. Was planning to fish Saturday morning till I found out I have to go to work after classes tomorrow which means I am up at 7am and get home at 6am.


----------



## Scottj522 (May 9, 2013)

Will be keen once I get myself a pro angler.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

As mentioned previously, keep and eye out for organized trip section as that is where most people who are looking for company will post their planned trips.  I often put stuff up, however, they are usually last minute. Anyhow, the next time I go out, I will shoot you a PM.


----------



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump. we have a few mates now that fish at botany bay and port hacking. would like to increase the community so we could have regular trips together.


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

Shoot me a PM when you are going out again. I'd like to join in. I don't get out as much as I would like but usually fish Botany or the Hacking when I get the chance.
Weekends or Mondays are usually OK for me although the rest of November is not looking good at the moment.

Andrew


----------



## KayakfisherRhys (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all I am new to the kayak fishing seen and have been going out in Botany Bay and port hacking about 2 - 3 times a week and was looking for someone to go out with?? Please hit me up, I am a keen fisherman who is always willing to go for a paddle!
P.s I'm heading out in botany tomorrow, I will be out from around 8am to probably around 3 or 4. Any takers?


----------



## KayakfisherRhys (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone keen for a fish tomorrow and can help me out with my first kingy??


----------

